# Problem installing Headman headers to 68 gto



## Kairuku (May 15, 2018)

Hi can anyone help with how to get passenger side header on without destroying my car.?
Justin


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I am not a header guy 
but
I would pull the oil filter adapter 
and
go up from the bottom .... maybe ....
you may need to lift that side of the motor after taking the motor mount bolt out


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

X2 with Scott, that’s the way I did it


----------

